# Fall Portrait ideas?



## robyn_fresh (Sep 1, 2010)

Other than using the leaves and halloween costumes; does anyone have any good fall portrait ideas?


----------



## Morpheuss (Sep 1, 2010)

maybe some pumpkins some of the fake web stuff


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 1, 2010)

robyn_fresh said:


> Other than using the leaves...



I don't know what says it better than turning leaves.

Are you asking for ideas to be used in the studio or outdoors?

Of course any harvest scenes....  hay, corn stalks...  I BET you can find some corn stalks in Indiana.

-Pete


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 1, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> > Other than using the leaves...
> ...



Words o' truth. Being from Maine, of course... Damn tourists.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2010)

Christie Photo said:


> robyn_fresh said:
> 
> 
> > Other than using the leaves...
> ...



No, not this year: all the corn stalks in Indiana are being shipped to China, to be used as packing material for products they will be shipping all over the world...


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Sep 1, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > robyn_fresh said:
> ...


----------



## vtf (Sep 1, 2010)

corn mazes?


----------



## robyn_fresh (Sep 2, 2010)

lol being in Indiana is kind of perfect for outdoor fall. The corn maze thing hadn't entered my mind, but is absolutely perfect! I have the opportunity to shoot 2 little girls 3 and 6 years old this fall. It'll be the 3 year old's first pictures other than home snapshots. Thanks


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 2, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Christie Photo said:
> 
> 
> > robyn_fresh said:
> ...


 

Hey, no sympathy from me... they're all here at the Jersey shore right now taking their summer pictures... they all think their girlfriend romping in the surf in her bikini makes great pictures with their point & shoot- most of their girlfriends should NOT be wearing bikinis, if you catch my drift.

Fall pictures... hmmm, how about a family picking pumpkins?  I always like that theme.  Tough to do- most pumpkin farms get narly looking after a few hundred kids have poured through them and scavenged all the good pumpkins.  If you get there early....

One of my most treasured pictures is my son with his first pumpkin at 10 months (he's 12 years old now).

Just a suggestion.  I know it's been done and is only slightly less of a cliche than the colorful trees pictures- but still nice.

Tourists- shoot first, ask questions later!  Ehem.    What I mean is tourists shoot pictures first, then ask what they should be taking pictures of- yeah, that's it!  :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2010)

Well....September and October are "spider months"...lots of nice webs around...

Fall leaves...obviously...pumpkins, check....corn, check...plowed fields...check...creeks and rivers at low water levels...apple orchards look lovely this time of year...lots of great slanting sunlight late in the days in September...


----------

